# Looking for a safari style Nilgai hunt



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Future Father in Law is looking for a safari style free range Nilgai hunt in South Texas. Needs lodging and meals but doesn't have to be first class. He is an avid big game hunter and wants a Nilgai to add to his trophy room. The better the price the better chance I have of being invited lol. Please list up some outfitters I can contact or if any site sponsors offer these hunts I would love to support a sponsor. Thanks.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

No such thing as a "Free Range" Nilgai hunt in the USA. High Fenced. Imported to shoot. I will leave it at that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I know they are not native to Texas but there are ranches in Coastal South Texas that have them free ranging on the low fenced properties.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

If they were free ranging then they would escape or chance to escape and the land/animal owners profits for selling hunts would escape with them. 
Justify it how you like. 
Still like hunting a pet. The owner knows how many and where they are. You pay X$ to go "hunt" an animal that has been imported to that ranch for the purpose of a canned hunt. 
They drive you around, put on a show for you, and then you shoot animal #xxxx.
Not sure why anyone would want to hang something like this on the wall. Not much of a trophy. 
Not much of a hunt. Pretty easy. 
The more you pay the better your "trophy"


----------



## 22century (Aug 30, 2005)

I know a guy who used to guide Nilgai hunts for the King Ranch. Might want to check with them. http://www.kingranchhunting.com/index.php/pricing-a-booking/nilgai-hunting.html


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

SpeckReds said:


> If they were free ranging then they would escape or chance to escape and the land/animal owners profits for selling hunts would escape with them.
> Justify it how you like.
> Still like hunting a pet. The owner knows how many and where they are. You pay X$ to go "hunt" an animal that has been imported to that ranch for the purpose of a canned hunt.
> They drive you around, put on a show for you, and then you shoot animal #xxxx.
> ...


Sour grapes? :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Do a search on google. I found a few "Free Range" outfitters on Private Large High Fenced Ranches. Starting at $2850 with a 100% success rate. Guess their idea of free range is they are not tied to a tree or in a small pin. They are free ranging in a large pin.

Not sour grapes. 
Just think it is such a joke. Going to go buy me a trophy for my trophy room and it is nothing more than paying to shoot a numbered animal in side a pin of one size or another. 

"Hunting" Best trophy $ can buy.

I have 0 interest in this type of so called hunting.
I normally keep my thoughts to myself on these type of threads, but the so called "free ranging safari hunt in Texas" and wanting it for the big game hunter trophy room just got under my skin I guess.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

300,000 plus acres of low fence is considered free range I would think that is what the king ranch is. I have a buddy that has a property in Falfurias Texas (by some king ranch property) that is low fence and kills Nilgai every year for free so yup they free roam into his property....you might want to look into the king ranch for safari type hunt.........


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

So, you couldn't have just said try the King Ranch or something along those lines? Instead you have to put people down for doing what they want to do.



SpeckReds said:


> Do a search on google. I found a few "Free Range" outfitters on Private Large High Fenced Ranches. Starting at $2850 with a 100% success rate. Guess their idea of free range is they are not tied to a tree or in a small pin. They are free ranging in a large pin.
> 
> Not sour grapes.
> Just think it is such a joke. Going to go buy me a trophy for my trophy room and it is nothing more than paying to shoot a numbered animal in side a pin of one size or another.
> ...


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Not meaning to put him down as a person. Just the whole idea of it all. 
I apologize James. I hope you find what you are looking for and have a great time.
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Cincolomas (Oct 21, 2010)

*Not hardly*

:headknock


SpeckReds said:


> Do a search on google. I found a few "Free Range" outfitters on Private Large High Fenced Ranches. Starting at $2850 with a 100% success rate. Guess their idea of free range is they are not tied to a tree or in a small pin. They are free ranging in a large pin.
> 
> Not sour grapes.
> Just think it is such a joke. Going to go buy me a trophy for my trophy room and it is nothing more than paying to shoot a numbered animal in side a pin of one size or another.
> ...


Obviously, you have never hunted Nilgai. They are one of the hardest animals to hunt and/or kill.

To the original poster, safari style can be tough. Nilgai don't stand still. More of a spot and stalk style type hunt!!
And ditto to the King Ranch.....they are known worldwide for their Nilgai hunting!


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

You are right I have not hunted them, but when I look at the outfitter web sites and they say 100% success rate for your selected exotic including Nilgai. It must not be too Hard.


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

SpeckReds said:


> You are right I have not hunted them, but when I look at the outfitter web sites and they say 100% success rate for your selected exotic including Nilgai. It must not be too Hard.


for someone who has not hunted them; you sure got alot to say about it---


----------



## Buster (Mar 15, 2006)

Nilgai is probably the most elusive and wild animal I have ever hunted. Sure there are high fenced game ranches where you can feed one out of your hand and shoot, but from Raymondville to Kingsville they are definitely free range animals on ranches such as the King and Kennedy. I highly recommend it and call the King ranch is my best recommendation. 

Speck red is simply ignorant.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I meant to say spot and stalk and preferably on a low fence outfit since FIL is not a big fan of high fence operations and neither is speckreds apparently. I read that the Nilgai were introduced on the King Ranch and have thrived in South Texas and have increased in population and area where they live. 30k acres of low fence is hardly a canned hunt. Some outfitters do have them on their high fence operations but low fenced ranches along the south Texas gulf coast have them free ranging and haven't introduced them since the 1950's if I remember right.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I APOLOGIZE for my uniformed rant.
The King Ranch type hunt sounds like it might be fun. Very Sporting. 
Thanks for educating me on the Nilgai hunting on Some of the Large Texas Ranches.

Not like the canned high fence exotic hunts. SORRY GUYS.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

High fence/low fence/no fence hunter here and proud of it! (no apology needed)


----------



## james hines (Nov 21, 2006)

the King ranch hunt I went on was worth every penny,far from canned


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

SpeckReds said:


> Just think it is such a joke. Going to go buy me a trophy for my trophy room and it is nothing more than paying to shoot a numbered animal in side a pin of one size or another.


Ya i dont think the king ranch has numbered animals. And that would be HUGE pin. 300,000+ acres is "free-ranging." I understand what you are saying about a 2500 ac high fence ranch.

You might also look into the Yturria ranch or El Sauz.


----------



## Capt. Danny Neu (Apr 7, 2010)

I have hunted Nilgai and have to say that they are one of the most challenging game animals in our great state. I have a close buddy who sells hunts south of Port Mansfield. His prices are very reasonable. I believe he gets 1500 for a bull and 700 for a cow. Feel free to call me if you are interested.(979)942-0165.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

I was invited on a Nilgai hunt on Frank Yturria's ranch (low fence, part of 80,000 ac family ranch), just North of Raymondville, about 15 years ago. One of the wildest hunts I ever was involved in. It can be "Wild & Wooly". I had a blast!! Make sure you've got a Good caliber gun (BIG!).
They are pretty hard to knock down. We took 12 Nilgai that day. 3 qualified for SCI.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*nilgai*



SpeckReds said:


> No such thing as a "Free Range" Nilgai hunt in the USA. High Fenced. Imported to shoot. I will leave it at that.


upon the can of worms you opened-...having hunted them for almost 11 years now, i CAN say with some very strong evidence to back up that nilgai hunting is as good as it gets by definition of HUNTING. sure there are game ranches that sell them, but for those who understand and know ANYTHING about nilgai- there is nothing more rewarding than crossing paths with a big bull. i have let deer hunting go by the wayside in pursuit of these animals. Great tablefare and the ultimate stalk animal short of Africa(yes, been there), i can say you are sadly misinformed my friend. . And having hunting them on a 400, 000 acre ranch under one low fence, they are free range-100%..


----------



## El Sauz (Aug 14, 2009)

go with www.wildlifesystems.com they hunt the Yturria ranch. Its higher than the king ranch hunts, but these hunts include food and lodging for 2 nights on the ranch. If you book a king ranch hunt its only for a day and you'll be staying at the best western and eating at Lydia's..... In my opinion just staying at the Yturria camp and having that experience around the campfire at night is worth the price difference.


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

Contact El Sauz Ranch ask for Freddy Nieto and be done with it.!!!!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*el sauz*



brush popper said:


> Contact El Sauz Ranch ask for Freddy Nieto and be done with it.!!!!


its my understanding that the ranch is leased out to paying members-both sides of highway(the 2 different pasture configuratiosns/hunt clubs).


----------



## Jim Blackburn (Aug 11, 2008)

We have overnight facilities w/meals and nilgai on private low fenced ranch. Guided hunts, fair chase, quality effort. Not a ride around and shoot. If interested, call me @ 956-241-2510
Jim


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

SpeckReds said:


> Guess their idea of free range is they are not tied to a tree or in a small pin. They are free ranging in a large pin.


I have never seen a nilgai in a small or large pin. It would be very hard to get one inside a pin. Educate yourself and follow this link.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/pin


----------



## BingoHump (May 15, 2008)

Cincolomas said:


> :headknock
> 
> Obviously, you have never hunted Nilgai. They are one of the hardest animals to hunt and/or kill.
> 
> ...


X2. Most challenging animal I have ever hunted. Kennedy Ranch. Fair chase ,Spot and stalk in open country is a kick in the arse.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

SpeckReds said:


> No such thing as a "Free Range" Nilgai hunt in the USA. High Fenced. Imported to shoot. I will leave it at that.


With all due respect, you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I have hunted the norias division of the king ranch several times. We hunted on foot in the sand dunes and oak motts and it was very enjoyable and we saw lots of different game. I wasn't sucessful on every hunt but each was very satisfying. I think they are one of the most elusive animals I have ever hunted. Good hunting.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

A Nilgai does not care whether a fence is high or low. He'll just run through it anyways.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

we've got some hunts, but we are fenced....we have a jeep with safai top and a ford excursion with high drive if that's what you guys are looking for. :brew:


----------

